# Last night of coon season



## Arrow3 (Mar 2, 2017)

Flirt got under one on the last drop of the 2016-2017 Coon season....She should be a seasoned hound by the time next kill season gets here.


----------



## RJR (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice video! Hope she makes a good one.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Mar 3, 2017)

Good looking hound,is that an english


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice hunt and a great looking hound


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hogwild80 said:


> Good looking hound,is that an english



Yes sir. She is a English redtick


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 4, 2017)

what do you do with the coon once its dead?
beautiful dog by the way. very vocal.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> what do you do with the coon once its dead?
> beautiful dog by the way. very vocal.



Thank you....I give them away to anyone that wants them.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 4, 2017)

for pelt or do folks actually eat them?


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 5, 2017)

nice


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2017)

They eat them. BBQ coon !


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 5, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> They eat them. BBQ coon !




didn't know you could eat coon.


----------



## specialk (Mar 5, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> They eat them. BBQ coon !



I like filet-o-coon....and coon under glass....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> didn't know you could eat coon.



Bake in oven covered with tinfoil with carrots potatoes oinion, just like a roast.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2017)

It's better than housecat. Some will argue on this.


----------



## specialk (Mar 5, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> It's better than housecat. Some will argue on this.



Not as good as spotted owl you can bet that.....


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 5, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> It's better than housecat. Some will argue on this.




lol 
are you guys being serious here or what?
I know know ya to know if my leg is being pulled
or what, but I do hear snickering.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2017)

Brings back memories...


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 6, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> lol
> are you guys being serious here or what?
> I know know ya to know if my leg is being pulled
> or what, but I do hear snickering.



Seriously, people 100% eat them....and love them! Ive ate them myself....


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 6, 2017)

Arrow3 said:


> Seriously, people 100% eat them....and love them! Ive ate them myself....



is the flavor unique to itself ?


----------



## specialk (Mar 6, 2017)

I've smoked them and done them in a crock pot with bbq sauce.....I also did one in a Cajun recipe call coon picante or some thing like that.....you have to remove the glands under the armpits before cooking......


----------



## pop pop jones (Mar 11, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> is the flavor unique to itself ?



Taste like chicken


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 11, 2017)

I was waitin on that very comment pop's lol


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes folk eat them......


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 22, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Yes folk eat them......



LOL


----------

